# near bay bridge



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Went fishing with gwaud had a great time caught some nice blue's biggest was 5-6#'s, i also learned alot about boat fishing 

Was a pleasure meeting you gwaud


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

It was great having you abord my second home. We will have to try for those stripers when the water cools in late september. until then it will be all bluefish in my area until the spanish arrives next month. 

That evening was fantastic. We went out and the water was really choppy 2-4ft and 15-20kt blow, but the bottom feeders bit like crazy. lots of doubles and plent of croaker to 18".


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice job guys!!!! See gwaud, I told you John81 was an okay guy


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

This was me waiting patiently for John81

View attachment 501


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice boat you got there gwaud! Where abouts do you put in?

5# and 6# blues are my kind of fun! Did you troll or chum these bad boyz up?


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

i have a slip on kent island. trolling is the name of the game right now. blues are south of the bridge and the stripers are north.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

if you need a ho during the weekdays I could swing it with enough lead time  

Would love to learn.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

sure. let me know how much lead time you need and we can work something out.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

gwaud said:


> It was great having you abord my second home. We will have to try for those stripers when the water cools in late september. until then it will be all bluefish in my area until the spanish arrives next month.
> 
> That evening was fantastic. We went out and the water was really choppy 2-4ft and 15-20kt blow, but the bottom feeders bit like crazy. lots of doubles and plent of croaker to 18".


thats great to hear the bluefish was still fun


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*gwaud*

where at kent island - what size is yer boat? i slip at fairwinds on the magothy and have considered moving it across to KI since i spend so much time in the Chester, under the bridge and in E-Bay


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

i'm at kentmorr. my boat is a 30 trojan express. when are you going out again.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

gwaud, if you need a short notice ho on the weekends, I'm your man. Have gear, will fish, lacks boat. :redface: 

bwoodhouse, glad to see you're still posting. Haven't heard from ya in a while...thought your wife had you chained up in the basement  When we going to hit up AI again?


----------

